# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin du lịch > Tin tức du lịch >  Vietnam Airlines và Air Asia cùng khuyến mãi 'khủng'

## hangnt

*Cùng một lúc, hai hãng hàng không Vietnam Airlines và Air Asia đồng loạt tung ra chương trình khuyến mại lớn nhất năm.* 

Nhiều vé máy bay giá rẻ của hai hãng hàng không lớn có các đường bay xuất phát từ các thành phố lớn trong nước đi nhiều tuyến trên khắp thế giới. 

*Ba triệu vé máy bay 0 đồng của Air Asia*


Thời gian đặt vé từ 23h chủ nhật ngày 12/3 đến hết ngày 19/3. Riêng tài khoản ưu tiên AirAsiaBig đã được đặt trước từ 23h đêm ngày 11/3. Thời gian bay từ 1/9/2017 đến 5/6/2018.

Vé 0 đồng chưa bao gồm thuế, phí khuyến mại áp dụng cho tất cả các chặng bay của Air Asia. Từ Việt Nam, bạn có thể mua vé xuất phát từ Hà Nội, TP HCM và Đà Nẵng transit tại Bangkok (Thái Lan) và một số sân bay của Malaysia rồi đến nhiều điểm khắp thế giới như Nhật Bản, Australia, New Zealand, Hàn Quốc, Trung Quốc, đảo Maldives, Indonesia, Ấn Độ...

Giá vé thấp nhất (tính một chiều, đã bao gồm các loại thuế phí) từ Hà Nội đi Bangkok là 36 USD, đi Kuala Lumpur là 47 USD; từ Đà Nẵng, giá vé đi Kuala Lumpur là 38 USD; từ TP HCM vé đi Bangkok là 27 USD, đi Johor Bahru 35 USD, Kuala Lumpur 26 USD, Penang 40 USD... Chẳng hạn bạn bay từ Hà Nội đi Bali, transit tại Kuala Lumpur có vé rẻ nhất cho một chiều là 92 USD, đi Auckland (New Zealand) là 210 USD... Từ TP HCM transit ở Bangkok đi Nhật là 129 USD/chiều...

*Vietnam Airline khuyến mại chào hè*


Một năm hai lần, Vietnam Airlines có hai đợt khuyến mại "khủng" với số lượng lớn vào mùa hè và mùa thu. Vé khuyến mãi áp dụng trên toàn bộ đường bay của hãng, nhưng không áp dụng vào các đợt lễ, Tết. Giá vé thấp nhất cho hành trình nội địa chỉ từ 299.000 đồng/chiều và hành trình quốc tế từ 899.000 đồng/khứ hồi (tương đương 39 USD).

Thời gian bán vé từ 8h ngày 13/3 đến hết ngày 26/3. Thời gian bay từ 1/4 đến ngày 31/10 (mỗi chặng bay có thời điểm áp dụng không giống nhau).

Chẳng hạn, vé khứ hồi từ Hà Nội đi Đà Nẵng đã bao gồm tất cả các loại thuế phí là 1,2 triệu đồng, từ Hà Nội đi Chu Lai (gần đảo Lý Sơn) là 800.000 đồng... Từ TP HCM đi Tokyo (Nhật Bản) vé khứ hồi đã bao gồm các loại phí là 8,5 triệu đồng, đi Singapore khứ hồi 3,4 triệu đồng. Vé khứ hồi chặng Hà Nội - TP HCM khá nhiều giá khoảng 1,9 triệu đồng... 

_Theo ngoisao_

----------

